# The helpfulness of Scott Logan



## HiltzVW (Apr 6, 2022)

I currently own two Logan Lathes. An early 922 and, as of now, the oldest known 6560 to still be kicking around. Both of these machines I use regularly in my shop.

I bought my first Logan, the 6560, about 2 years ago. I stripped it down completely, inspected it, painted it, replaced worn parts, did some repair work and its now back into service. It has appreciable bed wear, which I showed in a video of mine on YouTube, but it still makes good parts. I have a DROPros readout installed on it. Thankfully, mine came with the entire collet closing assembly, the steady rest and the micrometer stop. All of those are getting tough to find.

Anyhow, I liked the 6560 so much that I sold off my Atlas 12 and replaced it with a 922 Logan (11"). I've been running lathes since high school. As a middle aged guy that placed my High School days in the late 90's... I've operated all the classic brands. In my opinion, that 922 outshines the comparable competition in almost every area. Despite being a 1940's machine, its incredibly accurate. I can trust the dials to be dead on. It surprises me each time I use it.

While restoring the 6560 and while searching for parts and accessories for the 922, I've called Logan Engineering from time to time. Scott Logan has always been extremely helpful to me. I understand that some of the pricing may seem "high", but in this era, you can't get any quality American Made machine tools in this size category. I've made several orders from Scott, but to be honest I haven't spent a great deal of money. Yet he continues to be very helpful when I call.

I appreciate the fact that Logan Engineering continues to support these machines, and that it remains a U.S. based operation. I call, and Scott answers. Its a simple and easy phone call for help. Sometimes I've felt like a pest as I've called to ask questions, but I never get treated like one. 

I may be soon adding a third Logan to my shop, this time a model 200. It would be the perfect size machine for my sons to learn on before graduating to the more powerful 6560, and since my 922 is so nice and used regularly for both hobby and business use, I don't want to risk them damaging it if there's a crash or other problem.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 6, 2022)

Who doesn't love old iron ?


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 6, 2022)

Anybody remember usenet?

Scott was active on rec.crafts.metalworking helping people with their lathes twenty years ago.

I do not know of a another company, let alone a lathe company, that has provided this level of support over all this time.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 9, 2022)

Although their system is run a little differently, the only other company that I know of who still offer some support for nearly a century old equipment is Clausing Industrial.


----------



## HarryJM (Apr 10, 2022)

Over the past year I have ordered and talked with Scott on several occasions and about my 820 and he has always been kind, considerate and patient with my questions. What a great resource he is for Logan lathes!


----------

